# Finished! Light Chevron Stitch Scarf



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

The scarf is gently degrading from turquoise to black, as you can see. I love the lacy look, as well.
Free Pattern here: http://anabeliahandmade.blogspot.com.es/2017/11/one-skein-crochet-shawl-in-chevron-stitch.html
Have a lovely Sunday! ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¸ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ


----------



## kenreg (Oct 30, 2015)

That is really pretty and so delicate. Gorgeous.


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

kenreg said:


> That is really pretty and so delicate. Gorgeous.


Thanks, dear! :sm12:


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty...colors are beautiful together


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

Justme said:


> It is beautiful.


Thanks so much, Justme! :sm02:


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

Metrogal said:


> Very pretty...colors are beautiful together


Thanks so much, dear! I tested for first time an amazing 4 untwisted strands and I'm pleasantly surprised :sm02: 
Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very pretty. I like the gradient colors.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love how the crocheted chevron looks. Beautiful scarf. Beautiful workmanship☺


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

Anabelia said:


> The scarf is gently degrading from turquoise to black, as you can see. I love the lacy look, as well.
> Free Pattern here: http://anabeliahandmade.blogspot.com.es/2017/11/one-skein-crochet-shawl-in-chevron-stitch.html
> Have a lovely Sunday! ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¸ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ


Very nice.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh my! Just five minutes ago I saved this on Ravelry. I love it!!!! To bits.


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

sharmend said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, dear!
:sm02:


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

dunnville89 said:


> Very pretty. I like the gradient colors.


Thanks, dear! I love it too!


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

Lisa BB said:


> Very nice.


Thank you!!
:sm02:


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

Beverooni said:


> Oh my! Just five minutes ago I saved this on Ravelry. I love it!!!! To bits.


hahahahaaa...

:sm09: 
Great surprise! :sm17: 
Enjoy it!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Anabelia said:


> Thanks so much, dear! I tested for first time an amazing 4 untwisted strands and I'm pleasantly surprised :sm02:
> Have a lovely Sunday!


You're color wash is beautifully achieved in your very pretty scarf


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks, dear!


Marge in MI said:


> awesome!


 :sm01:


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

Grandma-I-am said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank so much, dear! 
:sm01: 
Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

junebjh said:


> Lovely pattern.


Thanks, dear!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

That is so very lovely. How tempting it would be to make others in different colors.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

So beautiful. The yarn works perfectly with the pattern.
Great job!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

What a beautiful scarf. I usually knit but this is a work of art and after Christmas Iwill be making a couple of these. Will try to print out pattern for my daughter who loves to crochet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Love it - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Great choice of yarn for this project. I is beautiful!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is beautiful. A real work of art! I'd be scared to wear it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely pattern!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link. I will definitely make this scarf as it is so attractive.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and I love the design. Great work!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful yarn choice for the beautiful pattern! Well done. Thanks for the link. I am going to knit it, too.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Oops! I see that it is a crochet pattern--I am still going to make it.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is beautiful! Love the pattern.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love it Anabelia. I hope to try it myself one day as it is so pretty and light. xx


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Anabelia (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks so much to you all, my dear! You're so kind! :sm02: 
Have a wonderful new week ahead!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

kenreg said:


> That is really pretty and so delicate. Gorgeous.


----------

